# Options for fleece Hoodies



## MyStateThreads (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello all,

My company is looking into doing our first tag less apparel item. That item is a dual blend hoodie. 53% cotton 47% Poly.

Im bouncing between a few options, pad printing , screen printing, heat transfer.

are there any pad printing machines / techniques you all would recommend? Any help is appreciated.


----------

